# Night Sights for my Glock 17



## srommes (Apr 11, 2011)

I use my Glock 17 primarily for home defense. I recently mounted a LED light on it and would like to put night sights on it to complete it for my purposes. I'm looking at either OEM Glock factory night sights or TruGlo Brite Site Tritium night sights. Just looking for suggestions as to which way to go from those of you with experience with the aforementioned. Thanks in advance!


----------



## srommes (Apr 11, 2011)

Nevermind......got the TruGlo's.


----------

